# I'm REALLY Hoping They Build This Car!



## 007 (Feb 10, 2006)

Chevrolet Camaro Prototype...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh. My. Fucking. God.

<i>**wipes excessive drool**</i>


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 10, 2006)

LS 2
400 BHP

Quite drool worthy.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

so... does anyone think it looks a bit like the caddy coupe? Not that that's a bad thing...


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

I know ZERO about cars. But that one is pretty. I wonder how it would look in RED.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> I know ZERO about cars. But that one is pretty. I wonder how it would look in RED.



We all know that red is the best color.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 10, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> We all know that red is the best color.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

I like red, silver, white, and black. Depending on the car, different colors can look better on different styles.

But I just like red in general. Such a warm color.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> We all know that red is the best color.


White's the classiest. So fresh, so clean.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> So fresh, so clean.



You sound like you are describing a femine hygiene product by Massengill.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You sound like you are describing a femine hygiene product by Massengill.


Get hip to the culture, slushbox


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Feb 10, 2006)

I was happy to hear (as was Tim) that GM was bringing the Camaro back within a few years. I was sad to see it retire a few years ago. But they gotta compete with the Mustang and the Charger.

Tim wants to start saving for a down payment for one, being as by the time they do roll the new Camaro out, we will have saved enough for it...

I asked him how cool does he think he would be trying to pack 2 car-seats in it, then trying to get the kids in and out of it... 

maybe when the kids don't need carseats anymore.


----------



## 007 (Feb 10, 2006)

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> I was happy to hear (as was Tim) that GM was bringing the Camaro back within a few years. I was sad to see it retire a few years ago. But they gotta compete with the Mustang and the Charger.
> 
> Tim wants to start saving for a down payment for one, being as by the time they do roll the new Camaro out, we will have saved enough for it...
> 
> ...



I hear ya. If they build that car, I'm going to have one. I love red, but I think I'd like one in black. Black absorbs laser radar, and I'll admit it now, yes, I probably would be speeding once and awhile in this car.


----------



## 007 (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> so... does anyone think it looks a bit like the caddy coupe? Not that that's a bad thing...



Yeah it's got a little caddy look going on. It may even be being built on the same platform. No, that's not a bad thing. Maybe expensive, but not bad.


----------



## misterblu (Feb 11, 2006)

It's too _angular _for my tastes.  The specs are nice though.

I really wish that it would look like the other concept drawings I've seen, but that's not going to happen. 

*This *is what the new Camaro should look like:


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 11, 2006)

That looks like a remodled Fiero


----------



## misterblu (Feb 11, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That looks like a remodled Fiero



A redesigned Fiero would look better than the design they're proposing.  The silver concept does nothing for me.


----------



## Annie (Feb 11, 2006)

Camaro is ok, but nothing compared to the Mustang!


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 11, 2006)

i've got WOOD!



			
				misterblu said:
			
		

> It's too _angular _for my tastes.  The specs are nice though.
> 
> I really wish that it would look like the other concept drawings I've seen, but that's not going to happen.
> 
> *This *is what the new Camaro should look like:


----------



## Shattered (Feb 11, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i've got WOOD!



Over that car, too?...I'd have it.  If I could.  

Re: Camaro - Too angular, my ass, tho...


----------



## misterblu (Feb 11, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Over that car, too?...I'd have it.  If I could.
> 
> Re: Camaro - Too angular, my ass, tho...




Sorry about your ass...     :rotflmao: 




The silver car is too angular... the orange one is perfection!


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 11, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Over that car, too?...I'd have it.  If I could.
> 
> Re: Camaro - Too angular, my ass, tho...



the little man in the boat could always just stand and salute


----------



## Shattered (Feb 11, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> Sorry about your ass...     :rotflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geeeeeek!  Biteth me.  :halo:


----------



## Shattered (Feb 11, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the little man in the boat could always just stand and salute



I was <i>really</i> hoping you wouldn't go that direction...


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 11, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I was <i>really</i> hoping you wouldn't go that direction...



which _direction_ were you hoping i would go in?


----------



## 007 (Feb 11, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Camaro is ok, but nothing compared to the Mustang!



Oooohh poo....  :tng:


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 11, 2006)

Wood = 






and


----------



## Nienna (Feb 11, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Camaro is ok, but nothing compared to the Mustang!


That orange car reminds me of my daddy's mustang. I think it was a '71 or a '72, Mock (Mach?). It was RED.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 14, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i've got WOOD!



This looks like it was designed by a Japanese caricature artist. It's perfect for one of these clowns


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> It's too _angular _for my tastes.  The specs are nice though.
> 
> I really wish that it would look like the other concept drawings I've seen, but that's not going to happen.
> 
> *This *is what the new Camaro should look like:



Well, this isn't bad either. I like the color, but the lines are to swoopy.


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2006)

This is pretty wild. A Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## misterblu (Feb 15, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Well, this isn't bad either. I like the color, but the lines are to swoopy.



Looks like a modern reincarnation of this to me:


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> Looks like a modern reincarnation of this to me:



Not me. The colors are same sure, almost exact. But the lines are completely different.

I don't like all the long, swoopy lines on choppers either. I perfer straighter ones.

Nothing wrong with either look. It's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 15, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> Looks like a modern reincarnation of this to me:



<i>**wipes excessive amounts of drool**</i>

Bad color, tho.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 15, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> This is pretty wild. A Bugatti Veyron.


That's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## misterblu (Feb 15, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Not me. The colors are same sure, almost exact. But the lines are completely different.
> 
> I don't like all the long, swoopy lines on choppers either. I perfer straighter ones.
> 
> Nothing wrong with either look. It's just a matter of taste.





I realize the lines are different.  However, I'd argue that the orange concept's lines are merely exaggerated versions of the original.  It retains the 'curviness' of the original as well. The silver concept's are similar to the original, but it replaces the 'curviness' with sharper edges and angles.  I prefer the former.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 15, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> I realize the lines are different.  However, I'd argue that the orange concept's lines are merely exaggerated versions of the original.




Exactly, a caricature of the 67 Camaro.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 15, 2006)

Is this more like the color you guys wanted?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 15, 2006)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Is this more like the color you guys wanted?


I like that version without color... silver, grey, black.... or white  I think it's not nearly as nice with a color, althought PS job was well done.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 15, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I like that version without color... silver, grey, black.... or white  I think it's not nearly as nice with a color, althought PS job was well done.



Thanks Clay,
I did the paint job for Mom and Zoom, they said they liked red. It was a much brighter red in Photoshop, it lost a lot of color when I saved it for the web. The stripe was done in Illustrator.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 15, 2006)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Thanks Clay,
> I did the paint job for Mom and Zoom, they said they liked red. It was a much brighter red in Photoshop, it lost a lot of color when I saved it for the web. The stripe was done in Illustrator.


Let's see what it looks like in white (  nod nod)


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 15, 2006)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Thanks Clay,
> I did the paint job for Mom and Zoom, they said they liked red. It was a much brighter red in Photoshop, it lost a lot of color when I saved it for the web. The stripe was done in Illustrator.



I like it much better now...of course....what a shock.

I would love to see the specs on the red one.  

I bet the 0 - 60 time is faster.


----------



## misterblu (Feb 15, 2006)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Is this more like the color you guys wanted?



Nope.  Still too 'chiseled' for me.  Great chop though.


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> I realize the lines are different.  However, I'd argue that the orange concept's lines are merely exaggerated versions of the original.  It retains the 'curviness' of the original as well. The silver concept's are similar to the original, but it replaces the 'curviness' with sharper edges and angles.  I prefer the former.



I think it's always great that people have different tastes. It they stood you and I side by side with one of each of the concept Camaro's in front of us, and told us that we could each pick one, we wouldn't have to knock each other out over the same one... 

Don't get me wrong about the one you prefer though. I think it's a great looking ride also. I like the old ones too. Camaro's are of my favorite cars. But I still like this a lot...







And you say "too chisled", how about this? I think this is freakin' wicked beautiful. A Caddilac Cien Concept...


----------



## sitarro (Feb 16, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I think it's always great that people have different tastes. It they stood you and I side by side with one of each of the concept Camaro's in front of us, and told us that we could each pick one, we wouldn't have to knock each other out over the same one...
> 
> Don't get me wrong about the one you prefer though. I think it's a great looking ride also. I like the old ones too. Camaro's are of my favorite cars. But I still like this a lot...
> 
> ...



Hey Pale, 
  I saw that Caddi at the autoshow last year. It was really low, I seem to remember that it was just above my waist. I believe it also had a 12 cylinder mid engine, truely an automotive work of art. I was standing next to some black guys who were talking about how cool it would be with spinners, easily a capital offense that should be punishable by running over with an Escalade.


----------



## misterblu (Feb 16, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I think it's always great that people have different tastes. It they stood you and I side by side with one of each of the concept Camaro's in front of us, and told us that we could each pick one, we wouldn't have to knock each other out over the same one...
> 
> Don't get me wrong about the one you prefer though. I think it's a great looking ride also. I like the old ones too. Camaro's are of my favorite cars. But I still like this a lot...



It's much better from this angle.    Still like the orange one better.  :tng:



			
				Pale Rider said:
			
		

> And you say "too chisled", how about this? I think this is freakin' wicked beautiful. A Caddilac Cien Concept...




That's 'gee-whiz-cool', not beautiful.  For me, it's hard for a car to have a bunch of hard edges and still look beautiful.  You know what they say about beauty though.


----------



## shepherdboy (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope GM build this Camaro. I hope they put a strong rear differential that can handle some horse power and torque numbers of 400 plus. The base car should be a v6 with at-least 260 hp. Next the Z28 with a V8 425-450 hp. And the mighty SS 475-500 hp. Maybe a LS7 motor? Both Ford and Dodge will be at those numbers by the expected build date some where in 2008? 2009? So come on GM remember the first F-bodies of the late 1960's.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Aug 30, 2006)

I love Camaros. I currently drive a Mustang GT(due to the lack of quality late model camaros). But this is the new generation muscle car that I am waiting on.

The 2008 Dodge Challenger


----------

